
Charlie Munger's Last Meeting - prostoalex
http://joekusnan.tumblr.com/post/7113195673/charlie-mungers-last-meeting
======
carsongross
On all the strong recommendations I went out and bought Poor Charlie’s
Almanack, and I must say it was underwhelming: a few general principles are
sprinkled sparsely amongst business war stories of varying applicability to
todays investor and a bunch of frankly embarrassing tributes to Munger.

Perhaps my expectations were too high, but by the fourth sycophantic letter
proclaiming Mungers genius (which I do not dispute) I was throughly off-put.

------
charleslmunger
Also interesting: “Academic Economics: Strengths and Faults After Considering
Interdisciplinary Needs”
[http://www.tilsonfunds.com/MungerUCSBspeech.pdf](http://www.tilsonfunds.com/MungerUCSBspeech.pdf)

------
ISL
2011.

